# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  I am looking for a Zulfiqar sword

## J. Houston

I am up in Toronto area

I am looking for a Zulfiqar sword

The one with a double prong hook for the tip

IT was seen in the Messenger movie and is known as the sword of Ali

where can I find such a sword as I am having a really hard time finding it

please help me out, thanks

----------


## J. Houston

here is a link to a picture


http://www.badassoftheweek.com/alitalib.html

----------


## Emanuel Nicolescu

Hi, welcome to SFI,

You will have to be more specific about the kind of sword you are looking for. Do you want a modern reproduction/movie prop or an authentic antique? If the latter, you need to decide what area you want it from. The zulfikar form was used in many parts of the world following Islam: India, Persia, Arabia, etc... There are Indian tulwar swords, straight Arabian and Ottoman swords, as well as Persian shamshir, all with forked tips. From what I've seen and read, these are rarely fighting pieces as the forked tip is not a useful feature and it may weaken a blade. 
Attached is an Indian example, and here is a link to Oriental-Arms: http://www.oriental-arms.com/item.php?id=2744

I'm also in Toronto and so far It's been very hard for me to find good antiques here. You can always find fantasy and props though.

Cheers,
Emanuel

----------


## J. Houston

thanks so much for the reply

I would be looking for a reproduction or a movie prop that would be fine

I would prefer an arabian style version

would you know where I would be able to find one of those in this area

anymore help would be appreciated

thanks so muich

----------


## J. Houston

I like the picture that you attached better than the one from oriental arms

I like the longer split tip than the short indian version like the one you attached or like the picture link that I supplied

thanks

----------


## Richard Furrer

Hello All,
There must be something in the air. I have been asked to make a "copy" of Zulfiqar and will begin this winter. For such a well known sword there sure seems to be contention over what it actually was...interesting.

From a purely mechanical point of view a sharp angle at the base of the bifurcation is a stress riser and can lead to breakage. I have seen several Indian versions which had a "U" transition at the base of the fork or a nicely rounded hole to distribute the forces.

I'll run some test to see if makes a difference in practice. That movie "The Messenger" is captivating for those interested in that sword...but movies are like that.

Ric

----------


## J. Houston

wow that is really interresting please post pics when you are done

would anyone else know where to get a replica of this sword in Canada or the US

Any help would be really appreciated

----------


## Emanuel Nicolescu

Hi Ric, were you referring to one of these (see attached pic)?

I'm not sure, but I think Unsal Yucel (Islamic Swords and Swordsmiths) had a picture of a straight zulfikar from the Topkapi collection in Istambul. I would not be surprised if the original was straight as well...early Arab swords were straight after all. The funky Indian one I attached suposedly dates from the 16th century.

J. I've looked around and actually I cannot find any repros. I'm sure I've seen some on the net somewhere, but in any case they were the ridiculously cheap and ugly stainless/aluminium variety.

Emanuel

----------


## Richard Furrer

> Hi Ric, were you referring to one of these (see attached pic)?
> 
> Emanuel


Yes...the rounded end to the forked blades.
That blade has a lot going on..curve, widening,serrations,bifurcated tip...etc.
Not common, but they are around in museums.

Ric

----------


## J. Houston

does anyone know where I can get something like this in canada?

----------


## Jens Nordlunde

Holstein: Contribution a Letude des ARMES Orientales vol. I, plate X, #10.

----------


## Andreas Volk

Jens,
It is a pleasure to see you posting here again ! Unfortunetly I can't add anything to the discussion than another question.
The forked blades I've seen so far I all labled as "indian". So could someone please post a picture or link to a Zulfiqar that is of either persian or arabian origin ?

thanks a lot in advance

Andreas

----------


## Jens Nordlunde

Andreas,
Have a look at Manouchehr's book page 197, there is a small picture of one, and if I am not mistaken, it is the only picture of a zulfiqar there is, so for some reason or other they seem to have been used more in India than anywhere else.
Jens

----------

